# Navis, Sprengel Win Cabelas National Team Championship at Bays de Noc, Michigan



## Outdoor Hub (Aug 17, 2011)

August 8, 2011-Escanaba, MI-Derek Navis and Korey Sprengelscored a huge double-victory on Bays de Noc Aug. 5-6, sweeping tophonors in the Cabelas National Team Championship and CabelasMasters Walleye Circuit Central Division Qualifier.

The Cabelas NTC is one of the most prestigious walleyetournaments in the country. Teams qualify by accumulating pointsthrough competition in local tournaments organized by more than 50sanctioned grassroots walleye clubs across the United States. Nowin its 27th season, the Cabelas Masters Walleye Circuit is thelongest-running professional walleye tournament circuit in theUnited States-running three divisions, nine qualifiers and a$100,000 no-entry-fee World Walleye Championship.

This was the tenth edition of the NTC and marked the fourth timethat the Cabelas NTC and Cabelas MWC paired up to host twotournaments in one. A total of 275 teams from across the U.S. andCanada gathered to battle for more than $300,000 in cash andprizes.

Navis and Sprengel brought a 30-pound-plus basket to theCabelas stage on both days, tallying a 64.41-pound, 10-fish limit.The catch yielded a phenomenal payday for the young Wisconsinanglers. For the Cabelas NTC win, Navis, of Waupun, and Sprengel,of Beaver Dam, earned $30,000 in cash, a Cabelas 50thanniversary-edition Ranger 619 rigged with an Evinrude E-tec motor(worth a total of $65,000), a $350 contingency from PRADCO OutdoorBrands, and a $250 Cabelas gift card for Big Basket on Day Two.Incredibly, Navis and Sprengel also won an identical Ranger forbeing the top-placing Ranger Cup team in the NTC.

On the Cabelas MWC front, the pair won $18,330 in first-placecash, plus $1,000 through the Ranger Cup program, a $500 LowranceElectronics HDS/Elite DSI contingency, $500 Berkley Baits PrizePackage, and U2/The Oxygenator bonus. In all, Navis and Sprengelwalked away with more than $180,000 in winnings.

Its great to win it all, but its









More...


OhioGameFishing is a member of the Outdoor Hub network


----------

